# Draw over other apps



## markatwork (Mar 9, 2021)

I have been trying to install a music visualisation APK and I keep getting a pop-up saying that I need to change the permission to allow it to draw over other apps.I don't see any settings for this... anyone have any experience in this if it's possible ??


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

markatwork said:


> I have been trying to install a music visualisation APK and I keep getting a pop-up saying that I need to change the permission to allow it to draw over other apps.I don't see any settings for this... anyone have any experience in this if it's possible ??


Go into settings and then Apps. At the bottom of apps should be Special app access. If you go into that menu there is another menu that says Display over other apps. You should be able to turn that permission on in that area.


----------



## markatwork (Mar 9, 2021)

Ostrasized Logicist said:


> Go into settings and then Apps. At the bottom of apps should be Special app access. If you go into that menu there is another menu that says Display over other apps. You should be able to turn that permission on in that area.


Thank you so much for the help....Standing O


----------

